# Red Meats, OK???



## Roadwarrior (Oct 3, 2019)

Red meat consumption may be going the way eggs have.  During my lifetime I have ridden the nutrition train to all the stops.  Avoiding eggs, coffee, red meats,,,etc.  I was an egg eater from my toddler years, so I rebelled & went back in my teens.  I learned to drink coffee at my dad's knee.  Red meats were a staple in our house.  We raised our own.  

My father smoked until the day he died from peritonitis at age 94.  My mother lived in her own world for the last 10 years passing at 87.  She fed us all the best foods that 'experts' suggested.  Margarine, low fat milk, lots of sugary drinks, diet sodas only, we very seldom had potato chips but cookies were always around, but only the 'healthy' ones.  Most processed foods were served because of the BS hype.

I wonder what will come next.  What I’ve learned is to ignore the advice, and eat what I like.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> What I’ve learned is to ignore the advice, and eat what I like.


Well said.  I'm sick and tired of faceless committees telling us what we should eat, drink etc..


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 3, 2019)

Took me a couple of reads.  The title looks like a question, then the post indicates it's sarcasm.  Sometimes that's hard to catch online.  Red meat also has connotations beyond nutritional pros/cons and gets into environmentalism which further confused me at first.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 3, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Took me a couple of reads.  The title looks like a question, then the post indicates it's sarcasm.  Sometimes that's hard to catch online.  Red meat also has connotations beyond nutritional pros/cons and gets into environmentalism which further confused me at first.


That's another thing I've come to accept with a grain of salt.  Until the corporations are held accountable both morally & financially for all the damage they've done to our environment, I can't worry myself into an early grave trying to clean up after them.  I do avoid buying anything in packages, I carry my own grocery bags to the store for use.  I recycle as much as I can but knowing that 90% of what I separate ends up in the landfills I can only shake my head in disgust & try to keep my own little piece of the world cleaned up.  Sorry some will take me to task because of my attitude.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 3, 2019)

I've been a vegetarian since 1984 but I've done it 95% for the animals. 

If it were simply for my health I would eat meats maybe twice a week and eat vegetarian the other five days.    I WOULD avoid highly processed foods and buy meat only from ethical and compassionate local farmers.  Other than that,  just don't eat too much of anything, vary what you eat and eat a little of everything.  We humans are omnivore after all.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 3, 2019)

Back in the day (my career time), I got wound up getting involved with conspiracies.  I had reams of paper about everything imaginable.  FOB, The Octopus, Bay of Pigs invasion, JFK.  You name it I worried about it & everything & everybody was out to get me.  Somehow I lived through it, realized I couldn't solve the problems or make others believe the 'facts' as I perceived them.  IT WAS EXHAUSTING!!!

In our senior complex here we have an individual that some call UA (uncle asshole), he publishes a paper once a month with all the things the owners are doing or not doing to us.  He claims everything is management's fault from the falling acorns hitting his auto to the flowers around the clubhouse being purchased with our rent money.  He wastes more time & energy stirring up crap, but never seems to have a solution other than blaming someone.  Live's too short to waste it on lost causes.


----------



## Trade (Oct 3, 2019)

I eat lots of meat. 

Sometimes I feel bad for the animals when I think about it. 

But not bad enough to cut back on my meat consumption.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 3, 2019)

I have a rib eye 2 or 3 times a month
I have eggs whenever my lady fixes 'em....I'm not let in the kitchen
If I was, I'd have eggs every breakfast, and later, in a dinner salad
Love eggs
Love steak, but know it ain't all that good for me, and if I had it all the time, well, I prolly wouldn't enjoy every bite like I do now.
Most all my folks lived pretty deep into their 90s
Thing is, I don't care much if I die tomorrow
I've done enough for two or three lives
Not much else I care to try...so, I savor
Whatever comes...well, OK

As for 'the animals'?
They're animals
Some call 'em meat

I like dogs
Never knew just how much until I had 'em in China

Am I off topic?
Don't really know where this thread is intended to go

...but for some reason it gave me a hankerin' for some chow mein


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 3, 2019)

I love steak and a baked potato......num num


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

I love meat too, but I just heard that too much red meat increases uric acid in the body and can result in kidney stones.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love meat too, but I just heard that too much red meat increases uric acid in the body and can result in kidney stones.


  It’s like anything else everything in moderation.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> It’s like anything else everything in moderation.


Also Gout (according to what I read after a friend was Dx with it)


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2019)

PVC said:


> I've been a vegetarian since 1984 but I've done it 95% for the animals.
> 
> If it were simply for my health I would eat meats maybe twice a week and eat vegetarian the other five days.    I WOULD avoid highly processed foods and buy meat only from ethical and compassionate local farmers.  Other than that,  just don't eat too much of anything, vary what you eat and eat a little of everything.  We humans are omnivore after all.


What humans are designed to eat is a very interesting topic, at least for me.  Omnivores (like dogs, raccoons, bears, opossums) have 4 large fangs for tearing flesh.  I don't know....maybe we just like to eat everything?  On the other hand, I saw a Gorilla yawn; they also have those fangs but they are vegetarian...


----------



## Judycat (Oct 4, 2019)

I eat a lot of rice and a lot of salad and some chicken breast for protein. I love a steak once in a while. Won't eat veal or lamb chops, but I doubt it saves any baby animals.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 4, 2019)

Meat is murder. (Vegetarian 42 years, vegan, last 26.) 'Nuff said...............


----------



## toffee (Oct 4, 2019)

not so much the food we eat as drink can be on the same level '
all utter nonsense if u ask me ' everything in moderation for our gut and all is ok ///////////


----------



## retiredtraveler (Oct 4, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> I wonder what will come next.  What I’ve learned is to ignore the advice, and eat what I like.


And that's why our health care is so poor. Almost half the population of the U.S. has cardiovascular disease. The real sin, perpetrated mostly by boomers. is that there are 900,000+ cases, every year, of newly diagnosed Type II diabetes. CDC states that 90% of these cases were 100% preventable. It's pure sloth on the part of so many people that they give themselves an incurable disases, and jack up the cost of health care for everyone, simply because they won't control their own diet.
   No, you can't eat what you feel like, make yourself unhealthy, and expect everyone else to pay higher costs for healthcare because you won't take care of your own health. 
   Obviously, this is a real sore point with me. I work out daily (I'm 69) and I see so many 50-somethings who can hardly walk, much less run or do aerobic exercise, who are 50 pounds overweight. I just don't know why so many people have a deathwish or do not care about anyone except themselves.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love meat too, but I just heard that too much red meat increases uric acid in the body and can result in kidney stones.


Factory meat animals also get antibiotics and other drugs because they're raised in close proximity and to speed their growth to reduce expenses for feeding them too long.  You are what you eat and you, also, get those drugs secondhand.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 4, 2019)

I was trying to point out was that even the professionals change their minds.  The thing about the internet is that anyone at anytime can post their opinion on whatever website or forum that allows it.  So much written garbage is just that.  I'm Type II, well managed by diet of my own making, ignoring the hype that someone thinks is best for me, we are each different, different foods affect each differently.  

I pointed out my father ate all the wrong things throughout his life and outlived every doctor who told him to change his ways. I found what works for me & have tempered my opinions down.  I no longer tell people what they need to do, I only say what works for me.  I find that not giving advice is the best advice I can give.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 4, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> And that's why our health care is so poor. Almost half the population of the U.S. has cardiovascular disease. The real sin, perpetrated mostly by boomers. is that there are 900,000+ cases, every year, of newly diagnosed Type II diabetes. CDC states that 90% of these cases were 100% preventable. It's pure sloth on the part of so many people that they give themselves an incurable disases, and jack up the cost of health care for everyone, simply because they won't control their own diet.
> No, you can't eat what you feel like, make yourself unhealthy, and expect everyone else to pay higher costs for healthcare because you won't take care of your own health.
> Obviously, this is a real sore point with me. I work out daily (I'm 69) and I see so many 50-somethings who can hardly walk, much less run or do aerobic exercise, who are 50 pounds overweight. I just don't know why so many people have a deathwish or do not care about anyone except themselves.



 I consider over eating an addiction just like any other addiction though food addiction is more difficult to control as with drugs and alcohol you can go cold turkey and do without them completely but this is not the case with food. I’ve been a yo-yo dieter for years and let me tell you it’s very difficult to control. I believe everyone has some kind of fault or flaw and hopefully we can all try to not always point the finger and pass judgment on people all of which are not perfect. I am just as guilty of passing judgment on others which is a very bad habit of mine.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2019)

I never cook any type of meat.  I'm not a vegetarian, but the only time I can eat meat is when it's sufficiently disguised in taste and appearance so it's not recognizable for what it is.  Since I'm not much of a chef, that means I'll only eat it when someone else prepares it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2019)

Gave up beef and chocolate anything around two months ago...my digestive system does better without it meaning less aches and pains...I miss those foods sooo much but its not worth eating for me....
I agree also, everything eaten in moderation unless a serious ailment warrants a strict diet...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

I finally saw a package of Beyond Beef or Meat or whatever it is. The one made from peas. 2, quarter pound, grey patties, or *8 oz, for 5.99!   for a half pound of mystery pea mush.*

They can pound sand.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I finally saw a package of Beyond Beef or Meat or whatever it is. The one made from peas. 2, quarter pound, grey patties, or *8 oz, for 5.99!   for a half pound of mystery pea mush.*
> 
> They can pound sand.


My son-in-law sorry to say done a few rec drugs in his youth.  It messed with his digestive tract so in his late 30's he's had to go cold turkey off meats, he can eat eggs & dairy but anything in the meat realm is taboo.  He eats those MorningStar brand burgers.  He brought a Sloppy Joe mix to one bar-b-que, I decided to give it a go.  Holy H*** what a horrible mix!!!  It wasn't fit for human consumption, that was something you could never acquire a taste for.  You couldn't get me to eat that or anything made from that in my lifetime.  No matter what, the meat industry is safe & thriving in my mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

To be perfectly honest, when I dwell on where meat comes from, I feel awful. I wish I could give it up, but I can't. I often think I'll try it, but I always fall back.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 8, 2019)

I was up early this morning and helped load the pigs into the trailer to go to the abattoir.
I've known these since they were weaners.  They've lived in a paddock with plenty of grass and fresh straw in their 'ark'.  I know what they've been fed and any medication they've had.  They've also had a longer life than many commercially raised breeds.

It's not exactly an economical way of producing meat, but the quality is excellent.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2019)

I eat a Beyond Burger or sausage about once a month.  No mystery about what's in it - the ingredients are clearly stated.  

I find it convenient, tasty, a nice change of pace, something that's easy to bring to a backyard cookout, and not a huge extravagance at $3.00 per serving.

It's odd that so many are threatened by the increased interest, popularity, and improvements in meat substitutes that are demonstrably better for our planet's health. We're not talking Soylent Green here, folks.

Just as non-polluting power installations benefit everyone, not just those directly receiving the power, omnivores should be delighted and supportive of the planetary benefits from increasing numbers of vegans. 

Why wouldn't you be?


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Gave up beef and chocolate anything around two months ago...my digestive system does better without it meaning less aches and pains...I miss those foods sooo much but its not worth eating for me....
> I agree also, everything eaten in moderation unless a serious ailment warrants a strict diet...


I rarely eat beef, but chocolate?  Dark chocolate is supposed to have many health benefits - very high in antioxidants, & we need all the help we can get as we oxidize.
"Hand over the chocolate & nobody gets hurt."


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> not a huge extravagance at $3.00 per serving.


Starry, when you put it that way it doesn't sound so cost prohibitive. But it's 12.00 a pound! They must be charging for the developmental costs, but I won't pay that much. It will probably go down in time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2019)

If red meat was as bad as some claim this forum would not exist.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Why wouldn't you be?


Because I don't believe anything that the government or corporate spokespersons tell me.  Especially things that are good for me, their track record speaks for itself.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Because I don't believe anything that the government or corporate spokespersons tell me.  Especially things that are good for me, their track record speaks for itself.


I don't either.  However, I do believe the vast majority of scientists.  Not corporately controlled scientists, mind you, or those hawking books, but scientists who do the plodding work of researching and submitting peer-reviewed evidence.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)

win231 said:


> I rarely eat beef, but chocolate?  Dark chocolate is supposed to have many health benefits - very high in antioxidants, & we need all the help we can get as we oxidize.
> "Hand over the chocolate & nobody gets hurt."


Haha you're right Win and I ate lots of the dark chocolate but it irritates my esophagus badly and any cocoa...woe is me


----------



## Catlady (Oct 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I eat a Beyond Burger or sausage about once a month.  No mystery about what's in it - the ingredients are clearly stated.
> 
> I find it convenient, tasty, a nice change of pace, something that's easy to bring to a backyard cookout, and not a huge extravagance at $3.00 per serving.
> 
> ...


I used to eat and love Morningstar Grillers.  Then they changed the recipe or something and I didn't like it and even complained to them.  Now I just make my own veggie burgers.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 8, 2019)

win231 said:


> I rarely eat beef, but chocolate?  *Dark chocolate is supposed to have many health benefits* - very high in antioxidants, & we need all the help we can get as we oxidize.
> "Hand over the chocolate & nobody gets hurt."


Just like everything else, don't eat too much of it.   Balance is always the key.  Koala bears only eat leaves, but after eating some in one tree they move on to a different leaf tree, too much of the same leaf is toxic to them.  Animals seem to know more than we do about nutrition.* *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> To be perfectly honest, when I dwell on where meat comes from, I feel awful. I wish I could give it up, but I can't. I often think I'll try it, but I always fall back.


I go thru the same thing RR...been substituting some meats with chick peas, loaded with protein...I get so tired of eating chicken, thats when I switch it up with the peas or beans....


----------



## Catlady (Oct 8, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> I go thru the same thing RR...been substituting some meats with chick peas, loaded with protein...I get so tired of eating chicken, thats when I switch it up with the peas or beans....


I just LOVE garbanzos (chick peas), even eat as a snack, just pop in my mouth or drop some chile sauce on them and eat with spoon.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

PVC said:


> I just LOVE garbanzos (chick peas), even eat as a snack, just pop in my mouth or drop some chile sauce on them and eat with spoon.


Whizz garbanzos in the processor with garlic, tahini, salt, lemon juice, olive oil and maybe even a sprinkle of cumin or za'tar or not,

Voila'! Hummus.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Whizz garbanzos in the processor with garlic, tahini, salt, lemon juice, olive oil and maybe even a sprinkle of cumin or za'tar or not,
> 
> Voila'! Hummus.


 Yeah, I have two recipes I really love, one with and another without the tahini, but need to cook some garbanzos.  I buy them from Amazon, very fresh by the Palouse farm in Washington state.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 8, 2019)

Just made kalamata olive hummus, an hour ago. Had it on my sauteed cauliflower.


----------

